# Fiona's Bellycast (finished photos)



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

This was the photo I used as reference for painting my bellycast:
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3.../hart_-26R.jpg

And the finished product:
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...a/DSC06488.jpg


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

that's beautiful momma!


----------



## Keria (Sep 27, 2008)

vrey pretty, great tribute.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

That is beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that is so so beautiful


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Almost as beautiful as your baby girl. I'm so sorry.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

Star- that is SO beautiful! What a beautiful, creative, lovely way to honor and remember such a sweet baby. I LOVE it! I hope that it brings you some peace...


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

That's totally gorgeous







*HUGS hugs* XXX


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

It is beautiful.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

SOOOOOOOO beautiful... it made me cry. I love it.


----------



## boobyjuicex3 (May 11, 2006)

Beautiful beautiful!!


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

That is beautiful. Makes me want to cry right now.


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

Mama, it is wonderful.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

It really is beautiful, and takes on a brand new meaning now.







mama


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

That is so beautiful. It is the perfect tribute to your babe and honestly, the most lovely belly cast I have ever seen.


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

That is awesome! I love it!


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Thank you everyone


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

That is absolutely gorgeous. I am so sad that I never made a belly cast. Yours is a beautiful tribute. *hugs*


----------



## amrijane128 (Jan 6, 2007)

That is absolutely gorgeous, as is Fiona Star.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Amazing! I have my belly cast from when I had my son 7 years ago, and have never painted it. It just sits in a box in my basement. You have inspired me.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

That is so beautiful! Every picture I've seen of Fiona I can't help but cry- she was so very beautiful. That is an amazing tribute to her Starmama.


----------



## Finding Serenity (Aug 10, 2005)

Simply stunning, both the cast and baby Fiona!


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

wow wow wow wow. That is amazing! I love it! I have to do a belly cast for our next pregnancy. How amazing is that?!







Beautifulllllllll. And baby Fiona, absolutely gorgeous as well.


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

So beautiful. The colors are just lovely.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Very beautiful. What a nice tribute to your daughter.


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

It's stunning, captivating. I love it.


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

It's gorgeous ... a lovely way to celebrate the time the two of you were growing together.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Stunningly beautiful, just like your baby girl.


----------



## N8'sMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow. That is absolutely beautiful. What a wonderful tribute.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsummer* 
soooooooo beautiful... It made me cry. I love it.

me too


----------

